# ’72 BMW 3.0 CSi - Trunk Bin



## Perez7vmg (May 13, 2014)

I am trying to locate an original Trunk Bin that would have been located in the trunk of a BMW 3.0 CSi near the fuel filler neck on the passenger side. If anyone has any information where I might find one or where one is for sale please let me know ASAP! 

I would greatly appreciate the help! I have attached an image of an example of what I am looking for. 

Thanks 

Mikhail


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Have you checked with http://www.coupeking.com/?


----------



## HoCo (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m also interested in one but nowhere to be found, including Coupe King


----------

